

Demise of Yahoo (YHOO) and Rise of Facebook (FB). Compare their financials. - chulk90
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=FB+Key+Statistics

======
chulk90
Yahoo!:
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=YHOO&ql=1](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=YHOO&ql=1)

